# Siutable electric motor for a medium size milling machine



## jamesgr (Mar 30, 2009)

My workshop, which is not connected to the grid, is powered by a 3.5kVA generator which is rated at 2.3/2.5kVA, 240Volts 50Hz. I currently use a small lathe and a drill press both having a 0.5hp motor. I have a medium milling machine which needs a motor and I need to know which is the SAFEST maximum motor I can use without overloading the generator. There wil be no other equipment in use at the time I am using the milling machine and only energy saving bulbs. Can you help me, please ?:001_huh:


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

jamesgr said:


> My workshop, which is not connected to the grid, is powered by a 3.5kVA generator which is rated at 2.3/2.5kVA, 240Volts 50Hz. I currently use a small lathe and a drill press both having a 0.5hp motor. I have a medium milling machine which needs a motor and I need to know which is the SAFEST maximum motor I can use without overloading the generator. There wil be no other equipment in use at the time I am using the milling machine and only energy saving bulbs. Can you help me, please ?:001_huh:


 One you need to contact an electrician :hammer:, your milling machine should have come with a motor allready , buy an uglys book and learn the basics ..I would still contact an electrician to make sure the job is done right , and you don't burn any thing up , and it is done to code out right


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Try www.ditchatroom.com


----------

